# كيفية تصميم الأعمال الصحية للمباني



## magdygamal_8 (10 أبريل 2007)

هل من يعمل في مكتب إستشاري يشرح لنا كيفية عمل تصميمات لتوصيلات المياه للمباني من مواسير مياه ومضخات وملحقاتها وخزانات المياه العلوية والسفلية وكذلك تصميم الأعمال الصحية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## samirybk (11 أبريل 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnk


----------



## نبيل سعيد (12 أبريل 2007)

على اللة...


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (12 أبريل 2007)

وانا بعد وياكم


----------



## الدكة (14 أبريل 2007)

يوجد شرح كامل ومثبت بموقع الهندسة نت


----------



## مصعب عبدالوهاب (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
انا مصعب محمد عبد الوهاب 
اولى مدنى المعهد العالى للهندسة بمدينة الشروق
عندى مشكلة فى مادة الانشاء المعمارى 
لو حد عندة مساعدة يا ريت يكلمنى على الرقم دة 0102419982
واكون شاكرااااا جدا لة
شكرااااااا


----------



## زياد الزوز (10 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (11 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز هذا الموضوع كبير جدا وسوف أوجز بعض الخطوات 
عليك معرفة كمية الاستهلاك بالمبني وعليه يتم تحديد أقطار المواسير الئيسيه والفرعيه ومن معرفة كمية الاستهلاك وارتفاع المبني مع حساب الفواقد في المواسير والفواقد الثانويه يتم اختيار المضخه


----------



## م ا م (20 أكتوبر 2014)

thannnnnnnnnnnnk​
​


----------

